# kein root zugriff mehr möglich



## Freakiiii (7. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe suse 10.3 laufen und nun einen dummen Fehler begangen, als root habe ich die sicherheitsmaßnahmen so geändert, dass jedes passwort mindestens 5 zeichen haben muss, leider ist mein root paswort kürzer, tja und nun sitze ich in der patsch, ich kann mich nicht mehr als root anmelden um es zu ändern! Vielleicht wisst ihr einen Tip?

Danke Jo


----------



## andy72 (7. April 2007)

Fahre Deinen PC im "Not-Modus" hoch, und setze das Passwort zurück:

am Bootprompt (grub) gehst Du in den editmode (esc drücken, dann taste "e" in der kernel-zeile) und hängst hinter der Zeile folgendes an: "init=/bin/sh". Anschliessend drückst Du "Enter" und dann "b", um zu booten.

An der Shell angekommen, mountest Du die Platte im schreib-/Lesemodus:
mount -o remount, rw /

nun editierst Du mit Vim die Datei /etc/passwd und entfernst das erste "x" in der zeile des Root-Accounts, was bedeutet, dass root nun kein Passwort mehr hat - Du kannst danach Dein Sys neu starten (im normalen Modus) und root braucht nun kein Passwort mehr. Anschliessend kannst Du das Passwort an der Konsole neu setzen (passwd root).

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 

LG
Andy


----------

